# Cheval Mirror Jewelry Armoire



## sharpus (May 1, 2010)

Looking for plans for a Cheval Mirror Jewelry Armoire. I don't have anything in particular as far as design, but wanted somewhere to start. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

Rick,
I made one before and posted it as project. What is important is the size of the mirror to use and the pivot point should be a little bit longer in the bottom side. The size of the mirror becomes expensive if you make the frame larger than a fraction of a foot because mirror or glass is sold by linear foot. If your pivot is on the center (equal from top and bottom) the will be no counterweight that will maintain its uprightness. Well, mine has no lock as you can see and it maintains the position by friction of the pivoting hinge I used. 
Hope this will help.


----------



## sharpus (May 1, 2010)

Thanks Bert I'll keep the linear foot aspect in mind if and when I get plans.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Rockler has the ornate screw assembly.

Kindly,

Lee


----------

